# Грыжа диска L5-S1 2,5 см



## Aleks1982 (27 Сен 2020)

Здравствуйте!
Мужчина - 38 лет, 190 рост, 70 кг.
Проблемами с позвоночниками страдаю не первый день. Мне кажется нет смысла тут описывать истории.
Клинические проявления:
- рефлексы все сохранены - два невролога проверяли;
- онемений нет;
- проблема с правой ногой - правая нога становится на носок, но не становится на пятку, т.е. при ходьбе стопа как бы шлепает.
- правая нога немного болит в районе икроножной мышцы с боку.
- шлепать нога начала днем 25 сентября 2020г.

Вопросы:
1. Консервативно я так понимаю такое нет смысла лечить?
2. Какую операцию сделать?
3. Где лучше сделать операцию? Рассматриваю г. Кемерово, г. Новосибирск.
4. К какому лучше хирургу обратиться?
5. Какие прогнозы по восстановлению стопы?
6. Какие прогнозы на то, что будет хуже после операции?
7. Нужно ли будет делать фиксацию позвонков или просто грыжу удалить?Спасибо за ответы!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Сен 2020)

> ...Клинические проявления:
> - рефлексы все сохранены - два невролога проверяли;
> - онемений нет;


Значит, эта часть нерва жива. Хотя как-то непонятно. По ахиллу стучали.


> ...- проблема с правой ногой - правая нога становится на носок, но не становится на пятку, т.е. при ходьбе стопа как бы шлепает.


- Корешок вроде, но если есть рефлексы, стоит сделать ЭНМГ.


> ...- правая нога немного болит в районе икроножной мышцы с боку.


- Корешок.


> ...- шлепать нога начала днем 25 сентября 2020 г.


- Если оперироваться, то быстро надо было. Но и сейчас возможно ускорение процесса восстановления.


> ....Вопросы:
> 1. Консервативно я так понимаю такое нет смысла лечить?


- Не согласен.


> ...2. Какую операцию сделать?


Микродискэктомию.


> ....3. Где лучше сделать операцию? Рассматриваю г. Кемерово, г. Новосибирск.


- От врача зависит.


> ...4. К какому лучше хирургу обратиться?


- Опытному и с хорошей оптической стойкой.  По стойкам сейчас везде хорошие, государство всем купило.


> ....5. Какие прогнозы по восстановлению стопы?


- % 90, во много зависит и от восстановления.


> ...6. Какие прогнозы на то, что будет хуже после операции?


1-2% ИМХО.


----------



## Aleks1982 (27 Сен 2020)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Значит, эта часть нерва жива. Хотя как-то непонятно. По ахиллу стучали.
> 
> - Корешок вроде, но если есть рефлексы, стоит сделать ЭНМГ.


Вот и мне очень странно. Понимаете. По ахиллу стучали. Стучали везде. У двух неврологов был. Все рефлексы в порядке. Правда не один из неврологов не видел этот МРТ. МРТ я сделал потом. Первый невролог вообще сказал, что это где в ноге нерв пережимает, а делать МРТ мне не нужно совсем, т.к. все рефлексы в порядке. Но я сделал МРТ просто сам, и честно говоря немного встали волосы дыбом от размера. В 2017г. когда была все 0,5 см грыжа без компрессии.
И еще нет онемения совсем нигде.


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> - Не согласен.


Вот и рентгенолог мне сказал так и удивился немного. Т.е. на снимке МРТ смотрится просто ужасно, но симптоматика не соответствует немного. Я хожу, по улице, просто хромаю.
Вообще изучая себя и свое состояние по разному крутил, вертел стопу могу сказать, что у меня как бы не работает группа икроножные мышц на этой ноге. Т.е. я немного пору стопу поставить на пятку в положении сидя, при этом я понимаю, что у меня это выполняется как бы другими мышцами, задняя поверхность бедра напрягается. А в положении стоя встать на пятку не могу, сравнивая со здоровой ногой понимаю, что икра не напрягается, как бы не держит, не фиксирует стопу.
И это единственные проявления всей этой страшной картины МРТ.

Это наводит на мысль, что может и не нужна операция.

Доктор Ступин - если бы корешок погиб, тогда рефлекса бы не было?

Завтра иду к еще одн6ому неврологу и буду делать ЭНМГ. Я это уже понял. Нужно как-то дублировать то там на МРТ показано.
Я вот только думаю не показывать неврологу МРТ, а то вдруг она увидит размер грыжи и будет кричать операция, операция, операция. А мне нужно я думаю с начало вдумчиво разобраться и взвесить.

Вообще смотрите. Я немного расскажу, историю. Икроножная мышца отключилась у меня днем 25 сентября. Я делал себе массаж ног. У меня правая нога, там икра, по жизни забита. Тело кривое. Сколиоз. Правая часть поясницы и нога более сильная и забитая, а с лево грудной отдел проблемный, - сколиоз. Вы понимаете - это у все. Я всю уже примерно 10 лет регулярно делаю массаж у массажистов или сам и это снимает напряжения и мне помогает, улучшает качество жизни.
А тут у меня есть дома аппарат, для массажа ног. Там вставляешь ноги она стопы, кроножные и бедра массирует, там прогрев и подушки давят. Плюс я сам себе руками немного разминаю, там где знаю уже проблемные места. Так вот очередной раз делал массаж, а потом пошел на улицу в магазин и вот понял, что стопа та шлепает как бы немного. Может где в ноге массажем что-то защемил или передавил нерв. А грыжа это вообще не причем. Она там была уже давно и он нее никаких симптомов не было.

Но вот на ЭНМГ только завтра или во вторник скорее всего попаду. Результаты выложу.

И еще. Второй невролог - точнее он мануальный терапевт. Такой опытный мужик смотрел не просто рефлексы, а смотрел подвижность позвоночника - садишься на кушетку и сгибаешься назад, вперед, в право, в лево. Он сказал, что в целом позвоночник двигается нормально. И как-то он мне тоже МРТ не назначил снимать.

*Спасибо вам, что так быстро откликнулись!*


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Сен 2020)

Почитайте про Туннельный синдром малоберцового нерва. Точнее может определить только ЭНМГ


----------



## Aleks1982 (27 Сен 2020)

@Доктор Ступин, спасибо посмотрю!


----------



## Aleks1982 (29 Сен 2020)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Почитайте про Туннельный синдром малоберцового нерва. Точнее может определить только ЭНМГ


Сделал ЭНМГ.  Туннельный синдром малоберцового нерва не подтвердился. Правда они сказали, что можно сделать игольчатую ЭНМГ - это более детальное исследование. Я им не говорил про грыжу. Но они заметили сами, при проведении исследования, что есть снижения скорости выше по ноге, не нравится им мой корешок S1. Т.е. по сути подтвердили снимки МРТ.
Завтра пойду к нейрохирургу на консультацию.
Состояние стопы чуть лучше стало, ведать мышцы на ноге расслабил. Нога почти не болит. Стопа чуть сильнее даже стала.

У меня к вам вопросы есть:
1. Вы сказали, что можно даже при таком ужасном снимке полечиться консервативно? Так? 
Читая форум, я прекрасно понимаю мои симптому немного не соответствуют снимку. Т.е. ужас на снимке и умеренные клинические проявления.
2. Каким образом полечиться консервативно? 
Я понимаю, надо соблюдать режим, никаких тяжестей......................короче не перегружать мышцы совсем.
3. Меня очень волнует судьба грыжи, точнее секвестра. Т.е. я читал, что существует процесс резорбции грыжи. 
А, что с секвестром? Он куда денется? Оторвется? Это плохо? Или его нужно удалять всяко? Или он может рассосаться?
Меня хирург этим не будет пугать?
Еще вот какая мысль. Скажите прав я ли нет. Читая форум я понял, что  грыжи у разных людей по разному давят на корешки. Т.е. одно и тоже по сути МРТ может проявлять себя по-разному. У некоторых грыжи меньше моей больше чем в два раза, а корешок страдает очень сильно и есть онемение конечностей и многое другое. Может это связно с прочностью оболочки нерва?? Или еще какие факторы? Люди разные.
Спасибо за ответы!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (29 Сен 2020)

Aleks1982 написал(а):


> Еще вот какая мысль. Скажите прав я ли нет. Читая форум я понял, что  грыжи у разных людей по разному давят на корешки. Т.е. одно и тоже по сути МРТ может проявлять себя по-разному. У некоторых грыжи меньше моей больше чем в два раза, а корешок страдает очень сильно и есть онемение конечностей и многое другое. Может это связно с прочностью оболочки нерва?? Или еще какие факторы? Люди разные.
> Спасибо за ответы!


Это связано с особенностями взаиморасположения корешков и грыжи.


> ...Сделал ЭНМГ.  Туннельный синдром малоберцового нерва не подтвердился. Правда они сказали, что можно сделать игольчатую ЭНМГ - это более детальное исследование. Я им не говорил про грыжу. Но они заметили сами, при проведении исследования, что есть снижения скорости выше по ноге, не нравится им мой корешок S1. Т.е. по сути подтвердили снимки МРТ.
> Завтра пойду к нейрохирургу на консультацию.
> Состояние стопы чуть лучше стало, ведать мышцы на ноге расслабил. Нога почти не болит. Стопа чуть сильнее даже стала.


- Значит, занимаемся корешковым синдромом.


> 1. Вы сказали, что можно даже при таком ужасном снимке полечиться консервативно? Так?
> Читая форум, я прекрасно понимаю мои симптому немного не соответствуют снимку. Т.е. ужас на снимке и умеренные клинические проявления.


- Точно.


> 2. Каким образом полечиться консервативно?


- Есть  такая тема. Нашли или тут обсудим?


> ...Я понимаю, надо соблюдать режим, никаких тяжестей......................короче не перегружать мышцы совсем.


- Неправильно, например ЛФК надо обязательно.


> ...3. Меня очень волнует судьба грыжи, точнее секвестра. Т.е. я читал, что существует процесс резорбции грыжи.


- Рассосется.


> ..А, что с секвестром??? Он куда денется? Оторвется? Это плохо? Или его нужно удалять всяко? Или он может рассосаться?


- Рассосется.


> ...Меня хирург этим не будет пугать?


- Будет, но Вы же уже ученый.


----------



## Aleks1982 (29 Сен 2020)

Спасибо Доктор Ступин за ответы!
По поводу ЛФК, я это понял уже. Сайт ваш нашел.
Какой у меня период я не совсем понимаю. Явно не острый. Т.е. у меня нет явных ограничений движения позвоночника. Только немного хромаю, медленно хожу. Сильных болей нет. Болит иногда икроножная группа мышц. Терпимо, обезболивать не надо.
С общим лфк как-то более менее понятно.

Но может как-то еще что-то делать на стопу в связи с особенностями проблемы????
Можно в принципе это обсудить.

У нас тут в Сибири в небольших городах не очень когда что-то касается ЛФК. Вообще врачей не хватает. Даже элементарно в поликлинике детской врачей почти нет.

Прикладываю картинки, на которых нарисовал локализацию боли и ощущения натяжения.
Больше всего боль в передней большеберцовой мышце.
По меньше боль бицепс бедра и еще меньше в средней ягодице.
Данные болевые ощущения проявляются в положении сидя, но не всегда и с разной интенсивностью.
Максимальная боль ощущается при попытке наклона - сгибаю ноги в коленки и беру что-то с пола.
Если я ложусь беру ремень и тяну как в гимнастике заднюю поверхность бедра, т.е. нога прямая и на себя тянем, то угла 90 град нет, наверное градусов 65-70 и боль. Т.е. боль не дает сделать ногу 90 град. До проблемы было 90 град.

Вообще у меня сколиоз 1 степень кажется. Правая нога перегружена, правая часть поясницы, а там левая часть грудного и дальше на шею.

По поводу операции я понял - откажусь. Спрошу конечно доводы хирурга.



Из лекарств мне пока только выписали витамины В и Нейромидин?
Может еще что-то посоветуете?


----------



## Aleks1982 (30 Сен 2020)

@Доктор Ступин, сходил я сегодня к нейрохирургу.
Хороший такой адекватный дядька оказался.
Он мне сказал - операция не нужна. Грыжа не давит на корешок. Был выброс едино разовый грыжа свежая, она задела ведать корешок и ушла в сторону. По этому ничего страшного. Нужно себя по беречь, чтобы новая порция диска не вышла. А этот секвестр он рассосётся. Через 3 мес. сделать повторный МРТ. Если обостриться, тогда приходи будем резать.
Стопа постепенно восстановится.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (1 Окт 2020)

Aleks1982 написал(а):


> @Доктор Ступин, сходил я сегодня к нейрохирургу.
> Хороший такой адекватный дядька оказался.
> Он мне сказал - операция не нужна. Грыжа не давит на корешок. Был выброс едино разовый грыжа свежая, она задела ведать корешок и ушла в сторону. По этому ничего страшного. Нужно себя по беречь, чтобы новая порция диска не вышла. А этот секвестр он рассосётся. Через 3 мес. сделать повторный МРТ. Если обостриться, тогда приходи будем резать.
> Стопа постепенно восстановится.


Хороший доктор


----------



## Доктор Ступин (1 Окт 2020)

> ...По поводу ЛФК, я это понял уже. Сайт ваш нашел.
> Какой у меня период я не совсем понимаю. Явно не острый. Т.е. у меня нет явных ограничений движения позвоночника. Только немного хромаю, медленно хожу. Сильных болей нет. Болит иногда икроножная группа мышц. Терпимо, обезболивать не надо.


- Начинать надо с начала, с чотрого, если не больно делать недельку, пререходим к подострому


> ...С общим лфк как-то более менее понятно.


- Это Вы про что?



> ...Но может как-то еще что-то делать на стопу в связи с особенностями проблемы?
> Можно в принципе это обсудить.


Можно, обсудить, а модно просто делать на слабую ногу все то же, но в два раза больше.


> ...У нас тут в Сибири в небольших городах не очень когда что-то касается ЛФК. Вообще врачей не хватает. Даже элементарно в поликлинике детской врачей почти нет.


- Поэтому и дал все на сайте по этапам.


> ...Прикладываю картинки, на которых нарисовал локализацию боли и ощущения натяжения.
> Больше всего боль в передней большеберцовой мышце.


- Так она и слабая.


> ..По меньше боль бицепс бедра и еще меньше в средней ягодице.


- Так и должно.


> ...Данные болевые ощущения проявляются в положении сидя, но не всегда и с разной интенсивностью.
> Максимальная боль ощущается при попытке наклона - сгибаю ноги в коленки и беру что-то с пола.


- Надо добавить упражнения на грушевидную мышцу. для этого письмо на sfp05@mail.ru и написать - грушевидка.


> ....Если я ложусь беру ремень и тяну как в гимнастике заднюю поверхность бедра, т.е. нога прямая и на себя тянем, то угла 90 град нет, наверное градусов 65-70 и боль. Т.е. боль не дает сделать ногу 90 град. До проблемы было 90 град.


- Так и должно, надо растягивать и вытянуть больное место нерва из-под грыжи.


> ...Вообще у меня сколиоз 1 степень кажется. Правая нога перегружена, правая часть поясницы, а там левая часть грудного и дальше на шею.


- Стельки с компенсацией разницы длины.



> По поводу операции я понял - откажусь. Спрошу конечно доводы хирурга.
> ...Из лекарств мне пока только выписали витамины В и Нейромидин?
> Может еще что-то посоветуете?


- Трентал.
Доктор Михалевский скоро начнет принимать.


----------



## Aleks1982 (1 Окт 2020)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Хороший доктор


Сходил к другому хирургу. Меня просто ту на работе к нему отправили.
Проверил все рефлексы, пощупал мышцы поясницы.
Короче выдал вердикт - срочно операцию делать. Стопа слаба, можно ее совсем потерять. Или может остаться как есть сейчас, придется носить ортопедическую обувь по жизни и все такое. 
Его железное мнение в том, что он считает - грыжа никуда не денется сама. Когда я ему сказал, что они рассасываются, он сказал - это долго и нерв за это время погибнет совсем. А если грыжу убрать мы создадим условия к тому, что нерв начнет восстанавливаться. Когда я у него спросил, а какие гарантии, что восстановится? Он сказал, гораздо больше, чем если не удалить грыжу.
Я ему стал рассказывать, что бывают рецидивы, что операция это определенные потом проблемы. Он сказал, что рецидивы это всего 4% и когда он будет рецидив, тогда и будет вести разговор про него. А пока надо срочно удалить грыжу.

Вообще он какой-то мне показалось сухой и без компромиссный человек. Не многословный. Я так понял, если он грыжу удалит, то потом с него не дождешься ответов, что делать дальше, как восстанавливаться.

Я вот сижу и думаю. У меня сейчас как бы все работает. Т.е. не совсем все. Я в плане движения. Делая упражнения я понимаю, что у меня есть проблемы в районе малой, средней ягодичной мышцы. Я нашел движения, которые могут тянуть эти точки. Плюс вот ногу надо 90град вытягивать вы правы.
А если он меня разрежет, тогда ЛФК там очень далеко откатится назад. Там же травма будет. Т.е. я буду оправлять после этой травмы разреза и когда я смогу делать полноценно на эту область упражнения?
Я так понимаю удаление грыжи не вернет движение стопы мгновенно? Т.е. восстановление корешка все равно долго.

Я говорил ему про грушевидную. Он сказал, так - это я тут буду решать где у вас и что проблемы.
Я вам напишу письмо.
Мне понравилась ваша фраза вытянуть нерв из под грыжи.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (1 Окт 2020)

> ...Сходил к другому хирургу. Меня просто ту на работе к нему отправили.
> Проверил все рефлексы, пощупал мышцы поясницы.
> Короче выдал вердикт - срочно операцию делать. Стопа слаба, можно ее совсем потерять. Или может остаться как есть сейчас, придется носить ортопедическую обувь по жизни и все такое.
> Его железное мнение в том, что он считает - грыжа никуда не денется сама. Когда я ему сказал, что они рассасываются, он сказал - это долго и нерв за это время погибнет совсем. А если грыжу убрать мы создадим условия к тому, что нерв начнет восстанавливаться. Когда я у него спросил, а какие гарантии, что восстановится? Он сказал, гораздо больше, чем если не удалить грыжу.
> Я ему стал рассказывать, что бывают рецидивы, что операция это определенные потом проблемы. Он сказал, что рецидивы это всего 4% и когда он будет рецидив, тогда и будет вести разговор про него. А пока надо срочно удалить грыжу.


-  И этот хирург прав. Мы говорили, что слабость в ноге показание к операции. Но при такой слабости как у Вас, решение принимаете Вы!


> ....Вообще он какой-то мне показалось сухой и без компромиссный человек. Не многословный. Я так понял, если он грыжу удалит, то потом с него не дождешься ответов, что делать дальше, как восстанавливаться.


- Не его задача. Реабилитолога.


> ...Я вот сижу и думаю. У меня сейчас как бы все работает. Т.е. не совсем все. Я в плане движения. Делая упражнения я понимаю, что у меня есть проблемы в районе малой, средней ягодичной мышцы. Я нашел движения, которые могут тянуть эти точки. Плюс вот ногу надо 90град вытягивать вы правы.
> А если он меня разрежет, тогда ЛФК там очень далеко откатится назад. Там же травма будет. Т.е. я буду оправлять после этой травмы разреза и когда я смогу делать полноценно на эту область упражнения?
> Я так понимаю удаление грыжи не вернет движение стопы мгновенно? Т.е. восстановление корешка все равно долго.


- Конечно, но есть работы, в которых указано на более эффективное восстановление после операции, правда, проведенные в первые дни слабости. Повторюсь решение за Вами. Вот если бы писяли в штаны, то есть уже инвалидность, то думать не надо. А так думайте.


> ...Я говорил ему про грушевидную. Он сказал, так - это я тут буду решать где у вас и что проблемы.
> Я вам напишу письмо.
> Мне понравилась ваша фраза вытянуть нерв из под грыжи.


- Грушевидная мышца не причина, а следствие грыжи, такое же, как слабость. Отдаленное осложнение грыжи. И упражнения нужны, чтобы предупредить его.


----------



## Aleks1982 (1 Окт 2020)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> - Грушевидная мышца не причина, а следствие грыжи, такое же как слабость. Отдаленное осложнение грыжи. И упражнения нужны, чтобы предупредить его.


Я стал себя изучать. У меня тело худо, мышцы сами по себе мягкие. Короче стал пальцами искать эту грушевидку. И нашел. Вообще нашел боль. Ту боль которая распространяется в ногу. Она идет и того места где грушевидная мышца крепится к тазобедренному суставу.
Спасибо вам за письмо.
Все упражнения с грушевидкой, которые как бы растягивают это место они тоже вызывают все там же боль.
Т.е. боль по сути не от позвонка. По крайне мере я так ощущаю чисто на ощуп и пре движении, при упражнениях.
Операцию я так понимаю делать уже поздно, уже неделя прошла. 
Работать с этим местом грушевидки, убрать боль. Я думаю это реально. Я думаю, что сделаю сам упражнениями постепенно, мне так кажется по крайней мере.
И надеяться на то, что стопа восстановится постепенно. 
Как мне сказал хирург, зажат нерв которые на себя разгибает большой палец стопы. Но есть по сути слабость. Т.е. палец разгибается, просто нагрузку не несет никакую почти. Т.е. он до конца не погиб. А значит возможно восстановится.
А вообще как по вашему опыту такое восстанавливается без операции? Какой вообще процент восстановления зажатых нервов грыжами? Восстановления двигательной функции?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (1 Окт 2020)

> ....Я стал себя изучать. У меня тело худо, мышцы сами по себе мягкие. Короче стал пальцами искать эту грушевидку. И нашел. Вообще нашел боль. Ту боль которая распространяется в ногу. Она идет и того места где грушевидная мышца крепится к тазобедренному суставу.
> Спасибо вам за письмо.
> Все упражнения с грушевидкой, которые как бы растягивают это место они тоже вызывают все там же боль.
> Т.е. боль по сути не от позвонка. По крайне мере я так ощущаю чисто на ощуп и пре движении, при упражнениях.


- Делайте ЛФК.


> ....Операцию я так понимаю делать уже поздно, уже неделя прошла.


- Не совсем.


> ...Работать с этим местом грушевидки, убрать боль. Я думаю это реально. Я думаю, что сделаю сам упражнениями постепенно, мне так кажется по крайней мере.


- Часть боли, конечно. Грыжа-то есть, слабость и боль и из-за нее.


> ...И надеяться на то, что стопа восстановится постепенно.


- Если нет полной слабости, то восстановится, вопрос на сколько процентов, обычно на 90.


> ...Как мне сказал хирург, зажат нерв которые на себя разгибает большой палец стопы. Но есть по сути слабость. Т.е. палец разгибается, просто нагрузку не несет никакую почти. Т.е. он до конца не погиб. А значит возможно восстановится.


- Точно.


> ....А вообще как по вашему опыту такое восстанавливается без операции? Какой вообще процент восстановления зажатых нервов грыжами? Восстановления двигательной функции?


- 90 %


----------



## Aleks1982 (1 Окт 2020)

@Доктор Ступин, спасибо за ответы!
90% - это меня вдохновляет. Спасибо вам. У меня появилась надежда. А то что-то как-то сгрустнулось.
Операцию не хочу делать. Жил бы я в Москве. А я живу в Сибире, даже не в Новосибирске. У нас тут медицина ............... У меня просто есть дети и я сколько с ними хожу по поликлиникам. Там реально печально. Нет врачей. Все хорошие специалисты уехали в большие города, а сейчас еще короновирус, так совсем. Специалистов мало. Операцию делать тут мне кажется рисков еще больше.
Тот хирург, к которому я ходил сегодня такой не особо разговорчивый, не хочет ничего рассказывать какую операцию он там будет делать, т.е. каким способом. У него не хочу точно ничего делать.

Еще такие вопросы остались у меня если позволите.
1. Болеть нога у меня начинает вечером. Т.е. днем боль от ЛФК. Т.е.  тяну, делаю упражнения, когда работаешь с грушевидной - болит, но когда не делаешь, то не болит. А вечером часов с 18 начинает болеть постепенно. Особенно в позе сидя. Болит конечно не на 10 баллов. 3-5 не больше. Можно потерпеть. Лежа меньше болит. Пару ночей не давала спать совсем. С утра встаешь с начало больно, потом разминаешь мышцы зарядкой, боль проходит и целый день нормально. А вечером без полезно делать ЛФК, только обостряется сильнее и потом спать не дает по сути.
С чем это связано? Что именно вечером. Даже знаете пик боли может быть часа в 00.00-02.00 часов.

2. МРТ повторное месяца через три есть смысл делать?


----------



## 32Ольга (1 Окт 2020)

Aleks1982 написал(а):


> А вечером без полезно делать ЛФК, только обостряется сильнее и потом спать не дает по сути.


А вечером можно полежать на аппликаторе Кузнецова минут 20-30, поразминать грушевидку теннисным мячиком, лежа на полу подкладываете мяч под ягодицу, находите болючие точки и катаете мячом, должно помочь расслабить мышцу. А на ночь на поясницу смесь мазей Диклофенак+Капсикам+Хондроксид. Ну и конечно оптимистичный настрой! Он - половина успеха!


----------



## Aleks1982 (2 Окт 2020)

@32Ольга, спасибо! Мячиком я так и разминаю. Я даже руками делаю. Прямо пальцами достаю более конкретно точки. Есть опыт самомассажа МФС. Проблемы со спиной не первый день.
Спасибо за поддержку! Смесь обязательно сделаю.
Кажется вашу тему читал (не помню), что вам удалось без операции обойтись. Буду стараться также.

@Доктор Ступин,
Я кажется нашел почему вечером болит больше. Это связно с кишечником. Кишечник находится рядом с мышцей ППМ. А мышца ППМ как раз крепится к позвонку где грыжа. В общем к вечеру пища доходит до кишечника (все, что в течении дня скушал) и каким-то образом нагружает все это дело. А с утра как только сходил в туалет, так сразу и боль отпускает. Так, что похоже надо кушать по маленьку, все рано я не трачу много энергии.

@Доктор Ступин, Вы говорили, что нужно выровнять ноги. А на какую ногу нужен подпятник с моим сколиозом. Вообще вроде ноги мерили рулеткой, они одинаковые. Но сколиоз есть. Напряжения в правой ноге, правой пояснице и левой части грудного.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (2 Окт 2020)

> @Доктор Ступин,
> ...Я кажется нашел почему вечером болит больше. Это связно с кишечником. Кишечник находится рядом с мышцей ППМ. А мышца ППМ как раз крепится к позвонку где грыжа. В общем к вечеру пища доходит до кишечника (все, что в течении дня скушал) и каким-то образом нагружает все это дело. А с утра как только сходил в туалет, так сразу и боль отпускает. Так, что похоже надо кушать по маленьку, все рано я не трачу много энергии.


- Возможный вариант.


> ...@Доктор Ступин, Вы говорили, что нужно выровнять ноги. А на какую ногу нужен подпятник с моим сколиозом. Вообще вроде ноги мерили рулеткой, они одинаковые. Но сколиоз есть. Напряжения в правой ноге, правой пояснице и левой части грудного.


- Фото со спины стоя. Скорее, слева. Но не надо этим заниматься самостоятельно сейчас. После разрешения этой проблемы перейдете к другой.


----------



## Aleks1982 (3 Окт 2020)

@Доктор Ступин
Фотографии сделал. Если как-то не так скажите пересниму.
Я сейчас заниматься этим не буду. Я все равно дома сижу.
Состояние такое. Сила в стопе немного восстановилась. Скажем так больше стало может на 20-30%. Может просто дома потому, что ощущения другие. Босиком проще ходить.
Но болеть стала больше гораздо.
Болит передняя большеберцовая мышца. Терплю или мажу составом мазей как саму мышцы, так и ягодицу в районе тазобедренного сустава.
Болит в основном в позе сидя.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (3 Окт 2020)

И все же правая. Чуть-чуть, для сэбэ!


----------



## Aleks1982 (3 Окт 2020)

@Доктор Ступин, gравая короче, под нее подпятник надо?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (3 Окт 2020)

Пока нет. После решения проблем грыжи. имхо


----------



## Aleks1982 (4 Окт 2020)

@Доктор Ступин, я с ошибкой слово написал. Имел в виду правая короче.
А, что такое -  сэбэ?

Вот стопы сфотографировал. Вообще я ходил к ортопеду и не раз. Разумеется я ощущал перекос таза и я даже одно время исправить его пытался упражнениями. И есть результаты, таз намного стал ровнее и кифосколиоз у меня внешнее меньше сейчас.
Ортопеды мне ни разу так стельки и не выписали. Сказали плоскостопия нет. Есть наоборот как бы немного избыточная вогнутость, т.е. мала часть стоп опирается на пол.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (4 Окт 2020)

Называется "полая стопа".
Стельки не только для плоскостопия, но и для "полой стопы" нужны, и для компенсации разницы длины ног.

У украинца спрашивают:
- У тебя СПИД есть?
Он думает: "Что это такое СПИД - не знаю. Сказать, что нет - нельзя, потому что скажут "Как же так, хохол, а СПИДА нет", вдруг засмеют. А сказать, что есть, а вдруг попросят поделиться, а у меня и нет ничего. Опять засмеют".
Подумал и отвечает:
- Да трохи маю, но только для сэбэ.


----------



## Aleks1982 (4 Окт 2020)

@Доктор Ступин, понятно. Надо будет опять ортопеда мучить, только так.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (4 Окт 2020)

Считается, что разница до 1 см. не является критичной и легко компенсируется организмом.
Можно не заморачиваться.


----------



## Aleks1982 (11 Апр 2021)

@Доктор Ступин, @dr.dreval, @Касаткин Денис, @vbl15

Здравствуйте уважаемые доктора! Похоже тема моя будет иметь продолжение.
Открылись новые подробности моего заболевания.
Снимки прилагаю.
Нашли гемангиому в позвоночнике. И судя по ощущения она дает очень плохие клинические проявления.
Ноги гудят, при прогибе спины назад как раз в районе 10 позвонка симптомы усиливаются. Ноги по сути отнимаются, развивается слабость до невозможности стоять на ногах. При прогибе спины симптомы немного снижаются. Хожу очень плохо только по дому.
Судя по всему надо делать операцию. Подскажите какую лучше сделать операцию?



Еще снимки


----------



## vbl15 (11 Апр 2021)

Показаний к операции нет.


----------



## Aleks1982 (11 Апр 2021)

@vbl15, странно. А от чего у меня низ отстегивается? От грыжи в пояснице? Странно то, что грыжа в правую ногу, а отстегивается левая нога. И ощущение, как будто в 10 позвонке тело переламывается, хруст. Если прогибаться в этом месте, то ноги совсем отстегиваются.


----------



## AlexSam (11 Апр 2021)

@Aleks1982, здравствуйте! Показаний нет-это же здОрово! Можно пока обойтись без наркоза и скальпеля. 
Пока обострение- поберегитесь, постарайтесь не прогибаться так, что бы ноги «отстегивались». Корсет какой купили, др.Ступину не показывали? Правильный образ жизни?


----------



## Aleks1982 (11 Апр 2021)

@AlexSam, я уже 4 мес. в таком состоянии. Дома лежу. Пытаюсь по дому ходить и даже ЛФК делал, но толку нет. Стоит дать больше нагрузку выйти во двор, как ощущение, в месте как раз 10 позвонка где ребра заканчиваются, передумывается тело, мышцы перегружаются дико, чтобы удержать тело и ноги отказываются идти. Я прямо ощущаю, что где-то как раз районе Тн10 если напрягаешь мышцы вдоль позвоночника, то все симптомы усиливаются. Корсет толку шибко нет. С ним немного дольше могу идти и все. Операция явно нужна. Только я так понимаю на МРТ там наверное толком не понятно где перелом позвонка. Может дужка сломана или треснута. Надо еще обследования. Какие? Возможно ли в моем случаи *Вертебропластика?*

Я даже когда лежу на кровати, то как бы об матрас пробовал сдвигать грудные позвонки в этой области, там хруст и иногда это помогает, отпускают прострелы в левую ногу. Явно там что-то не так. Причем сильно не так.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (11 Апр 2021)

Так Вы хотите выздороветь или сделать операцию?


----------

